# Office Professional Enterprise Edition 12 [pre-release]



## skyriders (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi..I am using the MS Office 12 (pre release)..but as you can see in the picture attached, it's expired..

Everytime when I want to use it, I've to change my date setting to year 2005 ,lol..

Does anybody know what I can do to solve this? So that I don't need to change the date everytime..I can just change and leave the setting as it is, but I can't sign in to Messenger if I do tat..:4-dontkno 


Sorry diz my first time using techforum, if there's any prob wif my first post(this post), please tell me XD



:grin: Thank You.
MSN: skyriders18 [at ] hotmail [dot ] com


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Skyriders, you have an early beta release, which makes it a pretty early release of Office 2007. It has reached its evaluation expiration date. There is nothing anyone can do for this. Hopefully you haven't entrusted mission-critical data on a beta product (especially such an early beta one). When the time comes to see this message, the only option is to uninstall the beta software (see, for example, the same for Office 2003: "Your beta software has expired" error message when you start an Office 2003 program). Since this is an agreement between the user and Microsoft, which you consented to when you accepted downloading and installing this beta, we cannot and will not do anything to help you break it. If you need assistance in safely salvaging your data, please do not hesitate to ask. DO NOT UNINSTALL ANYTHING BEFORE SECURING YOUR DATA FIRST!


----------



## skyriders (Nov 5, 2006)

ooooo....okay, thanks anyway..


----------

